# Seriously considering a Tracker inboard jet, any thoughts?



## bulldog

I am really wanting to find an aluminum boat with an inboard jet. My major problem is the $$. I have about $10,000 to spend and I'm having a tough time finding any sort of Scorpion, Shoal Runner, Gator or any other outboard fishing boat that will run in the 50+ mph range for that price. If I had $15000 that would be an entirely different story as there are simply tons of boats in that range that would fit my needs but I enjoy certain parts of my fiance's body and if I buy a boat for that much, I will not be able to, well, you know............

The Bass Tracker Pro Team 185 with the 175 horse Mercury Sport Jet is something in my price range. It seems like 1/2 the people that have had them love them and the other half dislike them. 

I find it hard to believe that any fishing boat that will run in the 50 mph range and run in less than 6" of water, has rod lockers and live wells can really suck that bad. I'm going to look at one tomorrow so I'll get to actually get behind the wheel of one for the first time and get to see what all the buzz is about. 

Is the foam on all Bass Trackers the same? I have heard the foam gets water logged. From the factory, it looks like the decks are treated wood of some sort. Is this fact? 

Any and all stories, advice, personal experience would be greatly appreciated. Also if you have any links to boats for sale, I'd appreciate them. I have probably seen every boat in the midwest that is for sale on the internet as I scower the web every night for atleast an hour but post some leads. I'm looking for an inboard jet boat or outboard jet that can be fished out of. I'd like to run in the 40+ mph range with an outboard and 50+ with an inboard. Thanks.


----------



## Gramps50

You need to save up for a River Pro :lol: :lol: 

https://www.riverpro.us/


----------



## gotmuddy

the decks could be aluminum. I think it depends on the year. I think the boat would be good. Of course you could make your own far cheaper.


----------



## Lennyg3

I considered them for a time as well. They look to be a nice boat. I just wanted something a bit wider, and it seems that tracker likes to skimp on things where they can get away with it. ask me how i know? lol. My Deep V is a tracker, and I really do like it for the most part, but fit/finish on it leaves something to be desired, but if you are looking for a no frills inboard jet, it seems like a good rig for the $$$.


----------



## fender66

John....make sure you sit on the back deck. I've heard that they are really uncomfortable and have no room. Other than that....I can't offer anything else. Good luck bud. 

Maybe I can catch up to you next week. Things are just now starting to slow down for me. Once the kids are both out of school, it should get a little better.


----------



## Canoeman

fender66 said:


> John....make sure you sit on the back deck. I've heard that they are really uncomfortable and have no room. Other than that....I can't offer anything else. Good luck bud.



Thats my only gripe about the couple of inboard jets i have been in.. and the lack of repower options.


----------



## bulldog

I'm just up in the air with so many boats. I might land on a LOWE 1756 with a 60/40 tonight. The power limit on this boat is 115 and I have a good buddy that is ready to repower his fish and ski to a larger motor and has a 115. I have looked at a ton of options and this one seems to be the best true fishing boat at a decent price. 

But I know that the second I buy a boat I'll find something I want more. It is just how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Canoeman

Is the hull thickness on that Lowe the same as the last one you ripped open? 

May want to consider something a bit thicker :twisted:


----------



## bulldog

Canoeman said:


> Is the hull thickness on that Lowe the same as the last one you ripped open?
> 
> May want to consider something a bit thicker :twisted:



Yeah, yeah, yeah. =D>  I believe the hull of this new LOWE is .125 and the old one was .100. I just bought the one pictured below. I take delivery on it on Thursday. I am going to lose some sleep waiting for this thing.


----------



## fender66

Way to go John.....Congrats! Looks sweet!


----------



## Gramps50

Just in time for the long weekend. Nice looking tin, congrats


----------



## lowe1648

Congrats on the new rig. You should let me know wh.en you repower. A 60/40 would be nice on the back of my alweld.


----------

